# how do i do this?



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

in the 1st large pic. in this auction, this guy did EXCTLY wht i wnt to do. he made the moss grow, completly over the back of the aq. how do i duplicate this?

also, how fast does java moss grow?

Christmas moss - Aquarium plant to decorate Driftwood! - eBay (item 250289146815 end time Sep-07-08 09:30:00 PDT)


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

You get a plastic mesh.... and you sandwitch the moss betwween them, than y ou use fishing string to tie the 2 sheets of mesh together. (or small zipties that have not steel in them) than you lay it on the bottom of the tank and let it grow. It will grow thur the holes and fill in. I say to lay it on the bottom of a tank so that it fills in evenly at first... If you put it on the side right away it seems that sometimes the top fills in more rapidly than the bottom. I have a java moss wall in the tank and I did take pictures of the process. As soon as I can have the wife fine them I will post a DIY topic.


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks ^^

That would be an awsome DIY, and good tip on even growth!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

you can get the 8 X 10 sheets at any craft store.. needle point section... I order a 4' X 10' roll of some green mesh... should get here soon.


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

djrichie said:


> you can get the 8 X 10 sheets at any craft store.. needle point section... I order a 4' X 10' roll of some green mesh... should get here soon.


thank you, as the online kits are $7-10 peice, and ide need 4,....

i bet a roll of it is under 10$ 

somtimes when they think they gotcha, youll pay out your wazoo


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

shipping was more I paid 1.50 for the mesh 5.oo in shipping


----------



## hooha (Sep 11, 2008)

alot of people use plastic craft mesh, place the moss evenly around it and then use thread/fishing line to tie it down. With good ferts, high light and CO2 it grows in alot faster but with patience it can fill out in a lower tech setup.

edit: doh! didn't read through the replies after I looked at the link 

You can get plastic mesh even at Walmart or the like.....


----------

